# USB not charging can’t use CarPlay. Help!!!



## Bahicks87 (Jul 2, 2019)

Few months back my USB port no longer charges my phone not activates CarPlay. I use gps on a regular basis and need it back on the display. 2017 Cruz, is this a part issue or a fuse issue? If it’s the fuse does anyone know which fuse it would be?


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

It's a cable issue. They go bad ALL the time.

Try a new cable


----------



## Bahicks87 (Jul 2, 2019)

When you say a cable issue meaning which cable? How do you replace it?


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

You go to any store that sells cables.

Even gas stations have them

usb charging cables for your phone.

I don't know how you all go forever without replacing them. I can't get more then a month. Even the stock cord don't last


----------



## Bahicks87 (Jul 2, 2019)

Lmao! I thought you mean a cable that is within the usb unit lol. I have already tried multiple usb cable and not luck at all


----------

